# Canon 7D not downloading pictures with EOS Utility 3



## johnhenry (Feb 11, 2016)

Not sure why this is happening. I try letting do it automatically but it never starts up. Manually starting EOS U 3 doesn't work either.

Windows 10 was recently installed on the machine.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 11, 2016)

I installed windows 10 and rolled it back after a few days of frustration. There are so many things that did not work, like my QuickBooks 2014 Pro. I have just upgraded that, but there are still a number of things that do not work, or have to run in compatibility mode.

Microsoft Edge was a huge disappointment, no extensions work with it.


----------



## johnhenry (Feb 19, 2016)

Canon Canada gave me a link to download a previous software version.

All works as it should.

Good thing too, I had nearly 62 G of photos languishing on the card


----------

